# ASA State Scores



## Brian from GA (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are the scores from the state. 175 shooters. I think Saturdays rain held us down on the numbers a bit but still a great turnout. 

Please review the scores for you and yours and make sure you agree. We will give everyone until about Wednesday and start mailing checks. 

Oh for those that were upset about K50 vs K45.... Ya'll were right... you couldn't beat Mitchell and we gave a belt buckle to the highest K45 shooter who was Shannon Wilson. Shannon ended a very respectable 3rd overall in Known. 

Thanks for supporting your state shoot.... If you didn't get your buckle or plaque email me at BrianDansby@hotmail.com we will have them at the Classic. 

			ASA #	K	12	U	12	Total	12s	
Pro										
1	Mark 	Keesee		155	4	158	4	313	8	
2	Kailey	Johnston		152	2	140	1	292	3	
3	Jame	Jamison				145	6	145	6	

Mens Known										
1	Mitchell	Irvin	26642	168	6	168	6	336	12	
2	Clay	Ledbetter	5800	164	7	154	6	318	13	
3	Shanon	Wilson	70271	151	4	160	5	311	9	
4	Chuck	Cumber	12145	160	5	147	2	307	7	
5	Andy 	Johnston	31513	154	4	152	4	306	8	
6	Jimmy	Rhodes	33113	156	3	150	3	306	6	
7	Andy 	Rouse	32828	152	6	148	1	300	7	
8	Todd 	Hatfield	34556	144	4	147	3	291	7	
9	David 	Ambrose	22309	144	1	142	0	286	1	
10	Timmy	Miller	13692	143	3	141	2	284	5	
11	Ray	Rhoden	70665	137	2	140	1	277	3	
12	Nathan 	Gattis	10348	133	1	140	1	273	2	
13	Richard	Wichser	33583	132	1	122	1	254	2	
14	Kevin	Cannon	17490	144	0	0		144	0	
15	Devon 	Fields	13492	0		141	3	141	3	


Mens Open										
1	Jerry	Carter	70306	156	4	152	3	308	7	
2	Blake	Burger	6155	149	5	154	4	303	9	
3	Dennis	Welchel	7034	156	4	143	3	299	7	
4	Jimmy	Jones	16673	151	5	147	3	298	8	
5	Corey	Bryant	12997	143	1	148	2	291	3	
6	Butch 	Parkman	25359	147	4	142	2	289	6	
7	Steve	Pittman	1931	153	6	136	0	289	6	
8	Mark	Mealor	6223	139	5	143	4	282	9	
9	Dale	Bloodworth	70659	128	1	138	3	266	4	
10	Scott	Stone	22254	143	4	122	2	265	6	
11	Steven 	Richard	28780	124	1	125	2	249	3	



Open B				K	12	U	12		24	
1	Hunter	Thomas	31747	160	5	155	4	315	9	
2	Ronny 	Thweatt	24514	154	2	151	5	305	7	
3	Chris 	Leard	34936	159	7	143	3	302	10	
4	Andrew 	Thompson	70660	152	5	142	0	294	5	
5	David 	Hardegree	14490	147	3	145	1	292	4	
6	Daniel	Huff	1015	156	5	132	2	288	7	
7	Joseph	Irvin	16353	146	1	142	2	288	3	
8	Jimmy	Waters	13693	135	0	150	3	285	3	
9	Mike	Webb	28153	140	1	144	3	284	4	
10	Darren	Meadows	12921	143	1	141	2	284	3	
11	Michael 	Farmer	26989	152	6	131	1	283	7	
12	Mike 	Hope	12929	149	6	133	2	282	8	
13	Walt 	Pittman	22322	137	2	141	1	278	3	
14	Mike	Murray	29853	139	2	137	2	276	4	
15	Trey	Doveton	11122	150	3	125	0	275	3	
16	Michael 	Pate	70707	150	2	120	3	270	5	
17	David 	Alligood	13222	136	3	126	1	262	4	
18	Todd	Jones	34800	120	0	129	0	249	0	
19	Michael 	Barnes	34799	117	2	130	1	247	3	
20	Tory	Robert	33282	140	0	99	1	239	1	

Open C 										
1	Troy	Hall	17939	150	1	166	8	316	9	
2	Chris	Green	21435	152	2	154	2	306	4	
3	John	Rosser	3546	156	4	148	3	304	7	
4	Steven	Ledford	32831	154	4	150	2	304	6	
5	Ashley	Cowart	31631	147	2	156	6	303	8	
6	Robert 	Kidd	New	152	6	146	3	298	9	
7	Matt	Strickland	35670	146	3	151	4	297	7	
8	Chad 	McCullough	32813	156	3	141	2	297	5	
9	Steve	Saylors	31873	148	1	148	2	296	3	
10	Brandon	Sims	New	145	2	150	3	295	5	
11	Scott	Hall	17940	152	4	143	1	295	5	
12	Jerry	Martin	35624	154	3	140	3	294	6	
13	Kerry	Hall	21660	148	3	145	3	293	6	
14	Ray 	Miller	13079	152	2	135	2	287	4	
15	Bobby	Cummings	33549	138	1	146	2	284	3	
16	James 	Taylor	11151	152	5	126	2	278	7	
17	Kyle	Harrison	14828	140	3	136	2	276	5	
18	Kitt	Pettus	31246	137	1	134	1	271	2	
19	Chance	Hall	31308	129	1	140	1	269	2	
20	Barney	Thompson	70705	124	0	131	3	255	3	
21	John	McCullough	New	127	1	124	2	251	3	
22	John	Adams	??	105	2	131	2	236	4	

Unlimited										
1	Tate	Gerald	21733	148	2	142	2	290	4	
2	Jeff 	Massey	29752	134	1	146	2	280	3	
3	Brian	Kirkpatrick	10335	147	3	124	0	271	3	

Hunter										
1	Donnie	Sperin	10793	156	6	146	2	302	8	
2	Hugh	Bryant	31876	150	4	148	3	298	7	
3	Larry	Painter	10185	152	4	141	1	293	5	
4	Russ	Richardson	34103	142	1	139	4	281	5	
5	Nathan	Jones	35840	146	2	134	4	280	6	
6	Slaton	Crider	29095	144	3	133	3	277	6	
7	Chris	Fields	13491	149	3	126	2	275	5	
8	Johnny 	Bobo	33237	144	3	130	1	274	4	
9	Dean	Morris	70351	134	2	139	2	273	4	
10	Marty	Pugh	10089	145	4	128	0	273	4	
11	Nicholas	James	New	133	0	135	2	268	2	
12	Scott	Powell	New	145	4	122	1	267	5	
13	Scott	Ford	21523	140	0	126	0	266	0	
14	Chris	Brown	35925	134	0	118	2	252	2	
15	Steve	Davis	35090	132	2	118	0	250	2	
16	Justin 	Freeman	31334	131	2	118	1	249	3	

Novice										
1	Joseph	Hill	New	156	4	158	5	314	9	
2	Clifford	Foreman	New	162	5	146	2	308	7	
3	Keith	Bowden	34197	146	1	160	5	306	6
4	Jason	Bailey	31295	152	5	151	3	303	8
5	Bradley	Shaw	33510	150	4	150	2	300	6
6	Mitch	Irish	33688	143	3	154	4	297	7
7	Brandon	Pickens	34176	150	2	144	0	294	2
8	Jason	Berrong	39810	141	2	151	5	292	7
9	Billy	Atkinson	31930	152	6	139	1	291	7
10	Joe	Baker	29839	145	3	140	1	285	4
11	Joe	Baker	29839	145	3	140		285	3
12	Gerald	Skees	33919	142	3	141	3	283	6
13	Casey	Cobb	New	146	2	137	2	283	4
14	Travis	Owens	34089	150	3	132	2	282	5
15	Dustin	Bowden	35851	140	1	142	1	282	2
16	Josh 	Wildes	New	152	5	119	4	271	9
17	Bryant	Evans	NEw	135	2	135	1	270	3
18	Charles	Huff	414	129	0	117	2	246	2

Limited										
1	Bill	Millican	18511	138	1	116	3	254	4	


Traditional										
1	Jeff	Gunnells	7145	136	1	135	2	271	3	
2	Ben	Brown	12853	132	0	123	0	255	0	


Senior										
1	Dennis	Page	14409	154	4	153	5	307	9	
2	Kym	Ledford	11356	154	5	152	3	306	8	
3	Lee	Johnson	13333	152	1	143	4	295	5	
4	Jim	Robinson	268	153	5	141	2	294	7	
5	Perry	Hughes	9285	142	3	150	1	292	4	
6	Ray	Hickman	70664	146	1	142	2	288	3	
7	David	Petet	31568	138	1	144	2	282	3	
8	David	Parson	70657	154	5	127	1	281	6	
9	Dennis	Lewis		150	3	131	0	281	3	
10	Bobby	North	13006	141	3	138	1	279	4	
11	Lewis	Ford	31382	146	3	132	2	278	5	
12	Bryan	Carroll	10268	143	2	131	3	274	5	
13	Ed	Williams	501	124	1	133	3	257	4	


Super Senior										
1	Ken	Moseley	18032	150	1	154	3	304	4	
2	Mike	Harris	29824	145	2	148	1	293	3	
3	Barry	Moon	20406	150	1	142	0	292	1	
4	Jerry	Presley	2298	148	1	143	2	291	3	
5	Johnny 	Lennox	3337	148	2	142	2	290	4	
6	John	Champion	70192	142	1	148	2	290	3	
7	RC	Shoemake	511	144	0	144	1	288	1	
8	James	Woodall	22335	143	1	142	0	285	1	
9	Rocky	Reimer	2455	146	1	133	2	279	3	
10	Ricky	Martin	32234	148	3	122	1	270	4	
11	Danny	Morgan	13497	130	2	138	1	268	3	
12	Johnny 	Owens	11119	0	0	130	0	130	0	

Senior Masters										
1	EW	Schullenburg	1445	123	0	107	0	230	0	

Sr Women										
1	Linda	Huff	1013	131	0	134	2	265	2	

Womens Hunter										
1	Leanne	Rhoden	70666	148	2	150	3	298	5	
2	Emily	Weldon	34036	140	1	152	4	292	5	
3	Sky	Balwanz	31735	144	3	148	0	292	3	
4	Shirley	McDonald	30861	138	1	140	1	278		
5	Wendy	Thompson	70661	124	1	148	4	272	5	
6	Gretchen	Pruett	33928	140	1	132	1	272	2	
7	Lori 	Hester	21982	139	2	132	0	271	2	
8	Holy	Duncan	35089	106	0	130	2	236	2	
9	Diana	Womacks	31247	103	0	126	2	229	2	
10	Kimberly	Waters	34747	109	0	102	1	211	1	
11	Manda	Evans	35671	0	0	131	2	131	2	

Womens Open										
1	Genevra	Fields	13490	131	3	130	0	261	3	

Womens Known 40										
1	Jessica	Miller	30892	140	1	132	1	272	2	
2	Jennifer	Cannon	22502	129	0	135	0	264	0	
3	Amy	Pittman	32591	125	1	129	1	254	2	
4	Christal	Price	34013	76	0	128	3	204	3	


Jr Eagle										
1	Caitlyn	Rosser	38470	141	2	132	1	273	3	
2	McKenzie	Smith	34369	126	0	129	1	255	1	
3	Maecy	Meadows	34814	118	0	131	0	249	0	
4	Madison	Adams		94	0	50	1	144	1	

Young Adult										
1	Jonathan	Clark	16043	151	6	152	4	303	10	

Youth Boys										
1	Haven	McCowan	34793	134	3	158	7	292	10	
2	matt	Cloer		144	2	137	0	281	2	
3	Logan	Moss	30370	139	3	129	2	268	5	
4	Buddy	Carter	26515	132	3	128	2	260	5	

Youth Girls										
1	Alyssa	Jackson	35774	134	2	121	0	255	2	

Youth Pins										
1	Trenton	Thompson	23473	140	0	154	4	294	4	

Sr Eagle										
1	Jake	Meeler	35652	168	7	146	2	314	9	
2	Sam 	Smith	33920	162	6	145	2	307	8	
3	Chloe	Rosser	35468	146	3	150	3	296	6	
4	Gavin	Huff	25394	152	6	133	0	285	6
5           Dawson	Wainright	35926	141	2	140	1	281	3
6	Ciara	Meadows	12992	130	0	129	1	259	1	
7	Camryn	Rosser	35469	121	1	114	0	235	1	


Eagle										
1	Justin	Bailey	31297	122	1	110	1	232	2	
2	Evan	Clark	16044	112	1	104	0	216	1


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 17, 2011)

Mark mealor wrong score on known!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for getting the scores up so fast, and a great shoot... congrate to hunter thomas , haven mcowan and lee johnson for representing the 12pt archery gang. thanks again brian and crew for a job well done.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 17, 2011)

12ptsteve said:


> thanks for getting the scores up so fast, and a great shoot... congrate to hunter thomas , haven mcowan and lee johnson for representing the 12pt archery gang. thanks again brian and crew for a job well done.



Just because I stunk it up don't leave me out...


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 17, 2011)

Dang, that Hunter Thomas is a beast !  High score from the white ..er a loooong stake.  (Judging shooters)


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats Hunter....tremendous score brother!


----------



## Buckin07 (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrates to all the winners and everyone who shot there best score yet.
But think the biggest shout out goes to Clay and Mitchell way to show up and shut him up boys. Even on those noncurrent targets. Great set range tho.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for introducing yourself.... Oh you didn't did you? I've known Mitchell and Clay and shot with them for years.... when I said they stunk they knew I was kidding. It was a call out to the other Known shooters saying "Hey practice more." You don't know me. I don't know who you are but obviously you showed up and shot and we appreciate that. 

I have shot against and beaten and lost to Clay and Mitchell many times.... my point was that if Levi would have been there I would not have stayed home. I would have come to see how I would have faired against the best. That strategy worked for Shannon Wilson. He said he came knowing he was shooting for third place and that is what he got third place and first in Known 45. With a new shiny belt buckle.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Brian and Bennett Farms club members for putting on a great event.  Thanks and congratulations to Mike Harris (SS, 2nd), Blake Berger (Open, 2nd), and Shirley McDonald (WH, 4th) who shot with my girls and me Sat morning (Mike) and aftenoon (Blake & Shirley).  Maecy told Mom that she got stung by a yellow jacket in the morning round, but Mr. Mike let me squeeze his fingers to get some of the sting out, and Mr. Blake was as much fun to pick on as Uncle Greg, AND Mrs. Shirley sounds just like Sharon Kaye (our cousin from Sevierville, TN).  We could not have picked better people for my kids to shoot with if we tried.

We shot Saturday in the slop and darkness.  Brian made the judgment call to be flexible on the times given the rain, and since we had to do it all in one day, I appreciated that.  The only comment I would give as constructive criticism is that it would be good for the ASA State Shoot to have current ASA targets - some of the older ones and rebuilds make it impossible to see the rings, and have the rings in different locations than the current ones.  I know the host club cannot afford to buy a new set just for the State Shoot, so I would direct that comment to the ASA authorities & McKenzie- if the host club for a State Shoot needs currrent targets, perhaps some loan arrangements or special deal on the targets could be made available to them ?  If it was made known ahead of time, I am sure that $$ could be raised by selling targets after the event (might even encourage more people to do the 2 day schedule rather than all in one.)  

Great event, and great people hosting it.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad YOU had fun shooting with Blake... no one else does  !

About the targets... we did use five repaired targets on each side and 10 of the replaceable mids on each side. I have never had an issue shooting the repaired targets or seeing the rings... so I had no idea anyone else had an issue with the repair kits. Yes it was dark and overcast Saturday so that could have easily been a problem in the low lighting. All of the repaired targets were brand new repairs. Sorry if folks couldn't see the rings. We are a year and a half old club and have bought one range and will buy another in the next year or so. Thanks for the comments.

Speaking of targets.... thanks to Walt Pittman for letting us borrow 10 of his brand new ones. Hey Walt I'm not sure the boar and mule deer got hit very often so they should still be in good shape.  Those two must have been tough. I heard lots of comments on those two.  

Another comment I heard alot was that the flatlanders don't get to shoot hills at home... must not have been much of an issue... several south Georgians took jewelry home... congrats.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh yeah... one more thing about the "current" targets. All of the targets we used were targets you will shoot at the pro/ams we just used some that had full mids and not the new McKenzie replacement mids.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 18, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Oh yeah... one more thing about the "current" targets. All of the targets we used were targets you will shoot at the pro/ams we just used some that had full mids and not the new McKenzie replacement mids.



Not to argue, and not that it would have made much difference in my score since I was 10th in my class, but there are some ring size and location differences between  some of the full mids ya'll had and the XT cores - walking black bear is best example.  In the XT core, the 14 is larger and you can actually touch both the 14 and 10 lines with a Fatboy or larger shaft.  I bought that one at Augusta this year specifically so I could have a target that I can practice shooting at the 14 on and just have to replace the core.

Again, I ain't saying I would've won had they all been XT cores, just saying it would be nice if ASA/McKenzie would make a special deal available to the host clubs so the ASA State Championships could have fresh, new targets like a Pro/Am.  

Don't take it personally, ya'll did a great job


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 18, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Mark mealor wrong score on known!



Squirrell

I got it... sorry. Whoever turned in your card wrote you down for a 128 with 5. Margie caught the error and wrote 139/1 on the card and I still put in the 128 for your score... sorry. Luckily it didn't change your placing at all. It's now fixed. 

Brian


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm also agreeing with you about the rings not being the same. I like constructive critiscm. I was just letting others know that we didn't have six turkeys, an aligator and a rock rascal... . When folks see "current" they sometimes think it is not the same size we shoot at proams. Same size to judge off of just repaired and full midsection animals. 

Again I didn't think this would be an issue because I have shot clubs with repaired targets and even the Alabama state last year and I really like the repair kits made by 3D Country. 

Our club goal is to have 20 plus of the new replacement core animals for our shoots and leave the repaired animals out for members to practice on. The repair kits last a looooooong time.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 18, 2011)

Everybody likes new targets but that ain't always possible. I didn't really have an issue with em. Maybe its because thats all I have here at home. 
You still need to glass all targets to see where the rings are. It could be leaning or angled ? I didn't see one I couldn't get a fair score off of. 
Had to pull out my glasses a few times though.  That being said, I thought it was a challenging course. Fair but kinda stretched. Even though Hunter didn't seem to think so ?  
Thats OK, everyone had to shoot the same one. I think y'all handled the shoot as well as anyone could.  Thanks guys but beware, because I will be back !


----------



## mitchi (Jul 18, 2011)

*Thanks...*

Brian, thanks to you and your staff for putting on a great shoot.  I agree it was tough, but, in my opinion, a championship course should be.  The weather/rain and light are just part of being outdoors. 

Congrats to all of the winners and we'll see you next year.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 18, 2011)

Good job Bennett Farms! Wish I could have shot sunday!


----------



## BlakeB (Jul 18, 2011)

Your still in my top 10.


----------



## BlakeB (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Mitchell, not yet. 
Glad you got to see us twice. Oh by the way a window probably would of cost less than two trips to the shoot.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 18, 2011)

really nice shoot..my hat is off to those long stake shooters who shot that long side on saturday.  it was murder on sunday from the red stake with known distance, lol!!  and that tunnel vision side was no cake walk in good weather either. actually it worked to a sunday shooting super senior's advantage, big time.  it was just the luck of the roll that leon didn't come and mosley shot in the dark.  that left it open for anybody to take it.  Lord knows what he would have shot on sunday.  somebody else, that impressed the heck out of me, was dale bloodworth..man that guy works.  he was all over the place helping folks out..driving the 4 wheeler and getting old geezers through the mud and even servicing the outhouses.  nice job guys


----------



## hound dog (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad all turned out well. Sounds like yall did a top notch job.


----------



## 3Dshooter (Jul 18, 2011)

*Great shoot*

I stunk it up and had a rough time with the up and down hills, it hard on a flatlander to shoot in the hills, and the tunnels and shadows didn't help either but a great shoot anyway.  Shot with Kym Ledford and Jim Robinson and both them guys can shoot, Jim had a bad arrow on the known but really made it up and shoot well the rest of the way and maybe if Kym had of kicked that tree harder he might have knocked a couple more points out of it, enjoyed shooting with ya'll and as always Trey and Butch keep it fun and kept everyone on their toes....Enjoyed every minute of it Bryan, but lord i hope it's in south georgia (Circle C ) next year......


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 18, 2011)

man, i hope it's a little closer to atlanta next year.  that drive was a killa from manilla..over 320 miles round trip.  gas at $3.65/gallon...cost more in gas than to join the asa, shoot the qualifier and a little bit towards the state shoot.  thank goodness gas goes on the credit card, lol.  shooting all in one day makes for a very looong day..left at 4 am, got home about the same time only in the pm.  it was worth it for a shot at the buckle


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 18, 2011)

Johnny thanks for mentioning Dale. He couldn't make it to the work day the weekend before because of prior commitments so I didn't mention his hard work. 

People keep saying "good job, Brian (or brain) this, or that..." 

Promise I did nothing.... being a cripple was rough on me. The folks that worked the shoot and helped set everything up were Bobby North, Mike Bryan, Michael Barnes, Kyle Harrison, David Hardegree, Blake Burger, Dale Bloodworth... who am I forgetting.... I know I am missing someone. Then at the shoot Mike Webb and Ronny Thweatt worked as range official when they were not shooting. Mike Harris was there for parking lot duty... Oh yea a non-club member who helped a TON was Shirley McDonald. She decided not to shoot Saturday morning because of the weather and she stayed around and worked until it cleared up. Emily "The Girl"  Weldon was on hand with her first aid kit and helped with concessions a bunch. Ronny's two girls Amber and Anna Rose helped with concessions. My kids Briceson and Annalise helped some with concessions. Of course Margie put up with our "Jank session" on the slab while everyone was out shooting. Finally I guess would be my wife and Margie doing all the re-adding of the score cards and the computer work and concessions and cooking and.... 

It takes a lot of work and a lot of people to put on a shoot like this. I got a lot of thank yous but the folks listed above are the ones that actually worked... I sat on my tail.... something I am proficient at. Ronny that means I'm good at it  !


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys and congrats to all the others that shot well!


----------



## B Man (Jul 18, 2011)

Great shooting to all the winners and I had a blast.  Was my first ASA shoot and I had a Young senior moment on the known range and cost me a 5 on my 2nd target.  Was not the best way to start out but still finshed with my goal in the top 10.  The range was awesome besides all the rain.  Good job with the conditions!

Perry & Chris I had a blast shooting with you guys & hope to see you next year at a pro/am


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 19, 2011)

Also, thanks to Steve and Janice at Archery Connection for their contributions!


----------



## secdawgs (Jul 19, 2011)

dhardegree said:


> Also, thanks to Steve and Janice at Archery Connection for their contributions!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 19, 2011)

Brutal


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks brian. ohh and by the way,the girl(aka emily) has to buy ME a steak at logons roadhouse wed! YES I BEAT THE GIRL!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 19, 2011)

state champ, bowhunter, donnie sperin...larry, you brought him over to the chicken house for some practice,  and look how he thanked you, lol!!  he whomped you with a knotted plow line, lol


----------



## GaBear (Jul 19, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> state champ, bowhunter, donnie sperin...larry, you brought him over to the chicken house for some practice,  and look how he thanked you, lol!!  he whomped you with a knotted plow line, lol



Don't think that Stabilizer is hunter legal.....LOL


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jul 19, 2011)

GaBear said:


> Don't think that Stabilizer is hunter legal.....LOL



Chicken house rules


----------



## GaBear (Jul 19, 2011)

ah Figures


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 19, 2011)

Be nice to the help.  One day I'll get to ride the tractor on work day.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 19, 2011)

If you were riding the tractor would you get off an move the mower or cut around it? Crop circles baby.


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 20, 2011)

Just push it out of the way with the tractor.


----------



## secdawgs (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess the only thing to say about that is, at least I was there, unlike some others that I won't mention. Dang has anyone even heard from Jeffy lately.


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope.


----------

